

Instagram's new Terms of Use - nnash
http://instagram.com/about/legal/terms/#proprietary-rights-in-content-on-instagram

======
loceng
So all they did was reword it, and take out "without any paid compensation to
you" - as to not trigger people or make them realize they're not going to pay
you, anyway?

Re: <http://instagram.com/p/TWWqa2tmGb/>

EDIT: I stand corrected. <http://instagram.com/about/legal/terms/updated/> \-
this quote still shows up on a different page. Redundant, however I'm guessing
they direct media and other people toward the less-hostile feeling version..

